# Might have landed a job!



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just got an interview today to go meet a lady who owns a VERY nice dressage/jumping stable and she wants me to train me to work there. I,of course told her I was a beginner rider so I couldn't intstuct for lessons but she has lots of things that I can do. She said it's a lot of hard work and it isn't easy. She asked if I would like this to be a career or to further my knowledge of horses. I let her know I would do it for a career. I might have an option to live there for free while training. Anyways,it's not for sure yet but I am meeting her this afternoon  I have always wanted to work in an official boarding stable. She does summer camp for girls too so might get to help with that. She also has 300 acres of BLM land to ride on.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got an interview today to go meet a lady who owns a VERY nice dressage/jumping stable and she wants me to train me to work there. I,of course told her I was a beginner rider so I couldn't intstuct for lessons but she has lots of things that I can do. She said it's a lot of hard work and it isn't easy. She asked if I would like this to be a career or to further my knowledge of horses. I let her know I would do it for a career. I might have an option to live there for free while training. Anyways,it's not for sure yet but I am meeting her this afternoon  I have always wanted to work in an official boarding stable. She does summer camp for girls too so might get to help with that. She also has 300 acres of BLM land to ride on.


sounds like a fantastic opportunity. Hope things work out or you!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I am 100% jealous! *sigh* I'm stuck cleaning hotel rooms! ( a far cry from working at a barn...) anyway, best of luck and I hope you enjoy it! =D


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright,so it went pretty well. She made me a bit nervous but she is excited to have me. I start learning on wednesday in the afternoon =D While I'm in training she said she will exchange riding lessons but she needs a lot of help.I do have to agree 40 acres is a lot to take care of! Anyways,I met some of her students. We talked for over an hour and she says she considers me above a beginner but will see my riding skills to determine.Should be exciting. She has the cutest horses..lots of ponies for the young ones. 

I will update later =D


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats! Jealous is all I can say haha.

Sounds like you'll have a good time!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That is amazing! I would love an opportunity like that. Enjoy it for all of us!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Best of luck to you, that sounds like a great job!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm excited to see how it turns out. Hopefully it will be a great experience for me.
Also someone has a lot of horses that need bathing so she has hired me to bathe them all =D


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

That would be a dream come true for me!

Congratulations! I am very very envious of you.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

ALL I can say is lucky butt lol!
Im stuck being a cashier at hitchcocks while in college. I would love a job like that. 
good luck to you hope everything goes great!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm on my way there!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Subbing!! Would love to know how it turned out for you on your first day! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,so I just recently returned home from my first day!

I went to the barn and the lady showed me how to prepare the horses meals and then I went out to one of the pastures and grabbed to horses and brought them inside to eat their beet pulp mix. After that I tossed a flake to the TBs. I then was shown how to groom her horses and I finished up the other side so she was ready to go for her lesson as some little girls came out.They were so adorable with their tiny breeches on!
I was told I will be giving lessons on how to properly groom a horse which I was super excited about! Once they went to the indoor arena(olympic size dressage arena!) I stayed at the barn and cleaned out the grain room and then the tack room.Cleaned out the stalls and I was good to go. 
Oh and she showed me how to clean tack


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gidget,

We are all so happy for you!! you will learn so much. I am envious. Wish I could visit the barn, and Gidget, since she is such a cutiepuss.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It's so much fun. I love it.I was honestly not sure if I would or not..guess just my nerves and I'm a bit of an insecure person at times. 
Here is her website. Her name is Judy...amazing lady!

Three Gaits : Summer Horse Camp, Horse Vacations, Dressage, and Jumping Lessons : Rogue Valley, Southern Oregon


And you should meet Gidget. She was being a butt this evening. I went to go feed and she was the first one to meet me at the gate of the pasture..when she was done I put her muzzle back on and she walked off and back out to the pasture without spending time with me O.O...atleast the filly likes me..lol


----------

